# H: AoBR Orks + DV Chaos W:SM, DA, DW, RW



## DA-knight (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello all,

I currently have the following for trade:

1 Chaos Space Marine Lord with plasma pistol and power swords
1 Helbrute
5 Chaos Space Marine Chosen 
20 Chaos Cultists 
1 Ork Warboss
20 Ork Boyz 
5 Ork Nobz
3 Ork Deffkoptas
All still attached to the sprues!

I am looking for anything Space Marine, or bits for space marines. I desire most Dark Angels, but vanilla or other branches are fine as well.
If you have any questions just send me a PM and I will promptly reply.
Thank you,
DA-Knight


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Pm'd


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have 5 assault terminators, 5 terminators, dreadnought and drop pod if your interested and where are you based?


----------



## DA-knight (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey that old lot is already traded out but I am going to put on a thread today with 2k + points of necrons/orks/chaos daemons/space wolves/dark eldar/eldar... i mean 2k+ of each lol I have amassed alot of different armies... will also have tyranids up soon... I am as always looking for space marines, even though im up to 14000 points already haha I just like the f*ckers  Stay tuned


----------

